# Help with a women specific topic



## mudworm (Apr 2, 2007)

I have committed to riding with friends on Sunday. But by today, it has become clear that it would be right at the peak of my menstrual period on that day. Being new to cycling, I don't know what I'm supposed to do. Use a tampon and tough it out? But my experience is a tampon does not last long and leaks often. I can't imagine using a pad inside my cycling pants. And this will be a 70 mile mountain ride on a back road lacking facilities. 

I hope to have a solution to it so I don't have to bail. But if I have to bail, I don't even know how to explain to my male friends. (They are good friends but not intimate friends.)

Any experienced female cyclists there? What would you do to get around the problem? I have tried to search discussions on this forum, but didn't have any success. 

[Note: Guys, please stay out of this thread unless you absolutely have some useful input on this. ]


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd say use the tampon. Bring a few sandwich size ziplock bags to switch out during the ride. If you can maybe bring a few baby wipes or similar in a ziplock also and some "trail money" (napkins, etc). 

I'd say it's the best solution if you want to ride. Rinse/wash out the shorts as soon as you can when you're done. But, you should be fine otherwise. 

May be a bit extra to carry around, but would be worth it IMO.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Use something small vertically like an OB and just use the super size one. In addition carry the supplies Allison has suggested and some spares. Make sure you switch to a pad as soon as you can after to give your body some relief.
If you have to bail just tell the guys you are sick; don't mention fem problems.


----------



## mudworm (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll try to go with it. Aside from the hassle, have you noticed any performance impact due to menstruation? Do you get tired more easily? Do you need more water?

BTW, I did some Internet search, and found some discussions about Diva or Instead cup on Team Estrogen Forums. It sounded like something a female cyclist could find useful.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....<o>
</o>


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

More water and I don't know about you but I have leg problems before and during so I load up on Bananas and vitamins.

Hope all goes well,


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I find that riding helps alleviate cramps...... a little bit.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Lots of good suggestions above. And just recall that for all of us, leaks have happened in bike shorts (blech). And it is really amazing how well it washes out of the chamois. Obviously, change tampons early and often (with ziploc and handwipes as suggested) but if worse comes to worse, your shorts will easily recover.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.divacup.com/
http://www.keeper.com/

Can't say enough about them! A lot of women are put off by menstrual cups, but it's a lot less gross than handling a used tampon or pad. They are comfortable, don't smell and rarely leak (usually only if not put in place correctly). You may leave them in place for up to 12 hours, too.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

vonteity said:


> http://www.divacup.com/
> http://www.keeper.com/
> 
> Can't say enough about them! A lot of women are put off by menstrual cups, but it's a lot less gross than handling a used tampon or pad. They are comfortable, don't smell and rarely leak (usually only if not put in place correctly). You may leave them in place for up to 12 hours, too.


Thanks for the link Von. Found a local location and gonna try it out.

Cheers all.:thumbsup:


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

all the advise in this thread is good. i'll add one note - if you do get any staining in the chamois, always rinse it out immediately with cold water first. most synthetic chamois releases stains very easily, and i've never had too much trouble, but blood is a real stubborn one if you 'cook' it into the fabric with warm or hot water. always try to get it out before it dries or sets too much.

you really should be hand washing your kit in cold water / woolite anyway... that said i'm lazy and tend to just toss it in the washer with the rest of my cold water wear.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

lonefrontranger said:


> all the advise in this thread is good. i'll add one note - if you do get any staining in the chamois, always rinse it out immediately with cold water first. most synthetic chamois releases stains very easily, and i've never had too much trouble, but blood is a real stubborn one if you 'cook' it into the fabric with warm or hot water. always try to get it out before it dries or sets too much.
> 
> you really should be hand washing your kit in cold water / woolite anyway... that said i'm lazy and tend to just toss it in the washer with the rest of my cold water wear.


Ammonia removes blood extremely well and is safe for any washable fabric. Stinks like a mofo, but it works.

My other girly tip is hairspray to remove pen marks. And Dawn dishwashing liquid to remove grease. That is all.

All my kits get treated like any other fabric in this household... machine wash and machine dry. The only exception is my current season team shorts/skinsuits. Machine wash, hang dry. The reason being that the side panels are black and the dryer seems to wear them faster. After the season is over, I don't give a damn b/c I buy new ones for next season anyway.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....<o>
</o>


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's exactly why I buy Dawn d/w liquid. I use it to get the grease off my hands after I work on my bike. WD-40 is good for removing glue.


----------

